

How Early Academic Training Retards Intellectual Development - kirsebaer
https://www.psychologytoday.com/blog/freedom-learn/201506/how-early-academic-training-retards-intellectual-development

======
kirsebaer
There is now a lot of evidence that structured learning (like memorizing
ABC's) is useless or even harmful for small children and that children should
instead be able to play freely. This applies to older children as well.

Examples of stimulating free-play school-alternatives for older children are
unschooling or democratic free schools, like Sudbury Valley School.

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awOAmTaZ4XI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=awOAmTaZ4XI)

